# Johnson 4000



## W.F.D. Plower

I'm looking at a 1997 Johnson 4000 with about 4400hrs on it, and a high dump. I was wondering if these are good broom sweepers. I currently own a TYMCO 210, and I'm looking to get into more construction sites and road work. Any info on these sweepers would be great!


----------



## plowtime1

Hello WFD,

Although these are good sweepers, without knowing what the sweeper was previously used for; it is difficult to express some concerns that should be investigated more.

I'm fairly new to posting here; throughout my career in business, I have owned several sweepers and have found; if your picking up litter,the 210 is good and the s-333 single engine schwarze is good too.
Before getting involved in roadwork..let experience build up including cash to purchase a very reliable machine...one breakdown can cost you big!; as example: if your machine fails to keep up with a paving project. As to small construction sites, we use A-3000, A-4000 Regn's(user friendly) and travel highways at better speeds. With current economic conditions, it is a great time to create deals with both private and dealers as we have; we have just rotated a few machines,some with 500hrs.,some with 5,000 plus.
hope this helps...i'll check back. good luck


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

Thanks Plowtime1, 
I am going to look at the sweeper tomorrow. It does has all new brooms, elevator, and belts. I do need another sweeper, I am so busy especially spring(obviously). The unit will be able to pay for itself in a couple of months. I'm hoping it wll open enough doors for me that I can justify paying the big bucks for a better machine.


----------



## plowtime1

Wfd, how did you make out?
new brooms,elevator and belts; thats almost like saying: new paint,new tires,new stereo. As with any "used" sweeper; I would investigate more in what it did for work ,hours on the aux. etc. I realize and agree by not shelling out the big bucks for a "better machine". But you just stated it yourself "a better machine" Take your time when purchasing any machine. With our current economy, you have a much better buying opportunity. 
If yuo are looking for a high dump machine stay with the mechanical sweeper.


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

Hi Plowtime,
I went to look at the sweeper, and its in good shape. No rust holes, or leaky hoses and cylinders. It was used for road and parking lot sweeping. The guy lost his contract last year with the city and no longer uses it. I have looked at at several sweepers and they have all been junk. It has a single engine with 10k hours...high I know but fine if well maintained. It is a tight machine and the price is right $13k. I also checked the rad for a bad head gasket and the oil for antifreeze and its all ok. I will have to float it home($1000) but I think I'm still ahead.


----------



## plowtime1

well if your extremely confident with your inspection, go for it! price is within a wholesale price. Were you able to run it for couple of hours including operational and driving functions? If this was "your" machine from day one as most of ours; then I would feel more comfortable with 10,000 hours, these hours are high...for me; but I understand your position.
The other thing you shoud also look into; is the availability of parts considering its age. Potentially,some are no longer in service due to age and thus no requirement to produce parts; that would be a concern. Check online for used parts and/or after market supplier. good luck


----------



## plowtime1

I take it you bought the machine.
Good luck


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

Yes I bought the machine. I am very happy with it too! I used it the other day and it worked great! Between it and my Tymco 210 we cleaned a lot of dirty construction site streets. Do you run any sweepers?


----------



## plowtime1

Yes,
I run four total,two mech, two air-regn (a-4''s); its taken numerous years to educate myself in what works best for the big investment; and of course meeting your objectives. The m-6 machine was big bucks and believe it or not; the a-4 performs just as good and runs circles around it for half the time and overall cost to run. I'm not bias to schwarze machines only; I have had my share of finger pointing, but in the end its usually rectified. I have utilized the 210's and I they're a good reliable machine for litter contol. As to seasonal sand pick-up I prefer mechanical machines versus the air machines, speedier pick-up and dumping capabilities.
pm me if you would like more info.
congradulations and best of luck.


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

Ya I agree with speedier pick up and larger hopper. But will a mech do a good job on picking up sand in the spring? my 210 is a lot slower, and smaller hopper...but that place is spotless when I'm done.


----------



## plowtime1

Yes, you are correct about the finish product using air machines, I have the same thoughts; over the years never had someone complained about the finished product unless it started to rain. however..I will out perform my air machines 3 sites to 1 picking up sand; usually because the larger hydraulic systems.
good luck.


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

How big is the hopper on your A 4000?


----------



## plowtime1

4 yd. tested...better performance with 3 yd. capacity though. The A- machines are a great machine, but you will find it can only dump into a low side roll off if performing a large scale clean-up; to bad they never came up with a solution to a high dump. This is another reason for using the mech. machines.
hope this info helps.


----------

